# What show would you like to see remade?



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Considering all the remakes both recent and to come, what show from yesteryear would you like to see remade?


I would not mind seeing a remake of Emergency or Adam-12. A couple of favs from my childhood.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Buck Rogers - With the same treatment that Battlestar Galactica got. Darker, grittier, more drama, less cheese.

CHiPs - Not sure if I'd want more or less cheese here. 

Wonder Woman - Only after Bones has finished its run, so Emily Deschanel can don the stars & stripes.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

One of the funnies show that I ever saw. It only lasted one season back in 1962. Yesterday I found this link to the pilot.

http://imdickenshesfenster.com/featured.htm


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

> What show would you like to see remade?


None. I'd like to see some new, fresh ideas, please.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

RobertE said:


> Buck Rogers - With the same treatment that Battlestar Galactica got. Darker, grittier, more drama, less cheese.


Erin Gray as Wilma Deering on the original series confirmed my heterosexuality at an early age, so any reboot of "Buck Rogers" would be fine with me as long as it still features a hot brunette in tight, cleavage-revealing outfits...



> Wonder Woman - Only after Bones has finished its run, so Emily Deschanel can don the stars & stripes.


...such as Emily Deschanel. I'm not sure if she's Amazonian enough to play Wonder Woman "for real," as opposed to being in a Halloween costume on "Bones."


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Gilligan's Island with Megan Fox as Mary-Ann!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

trainman said:


> ...such as Emily Deschanel. I'm not sure if she's Amazonian enough to play Wonder Woman "for real," as opposed to being in a Halloween costume on "Bones."


Halloween costume was good enough for me.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

I remember watching Kolchak: The Night Stalker as a kid and just being petrified. One of my dad's favorite tricks was to pop around the corner and scare the living crap out of us while we were watching it. Have caught a few episodes on SciFi lately and of course it looks much cheesier now. I think it could be remade into a pretty cool series with todays advanced makeup and special effects.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

trainman said:


> Erin Gray as Wilma Deering on the original series confirmed my heterosexuality at an early age, so any reboot of "Buck Rogers" would be fine with me as long as it still features a hot brunette in tight, cleavage-revealing outfits...


Could not have said it any better!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

BattleScott said:


> I remember watching Kolchak: The Night Stalker as a kid and just being petrified. One of my dad's favorite tricks was to pop around the corner and scare the living crap out of us while we were watching it. Have caught a few episodes on SciFi lately and of course it looks much cheesier now. I think it could be remade into a pretty cool series with todays advanced makeup and special effects.


Been there, done that. ABC tried it back in 2005, it lasted 4 episodes, 5 at the most. I though it was a very good show, I downloaded the whole season including a few unaired episodes on iTunes a while back.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Been there, done that. ABC tried it back in 2005, it lasted 4 episodes, 5 at the most. I though it was a very good show, I downloaded the whole season including a few unaired episodes on iTunes a while back.


I caught some of the reruns of the new one one Sleuth or Chill or something like that.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

1. The Time Tunnel, for sure.










2. Mission Impossible (but of course, it has been, several times since, just under other titles -- I'd prefer to see some of the original elements put back in, and that would necessitate putting it under the MI banner).

3. Beakman's World.

4. All's Fair. (Although, at this point, I suspect Carville and Matalin would claim that the show is about them and sue. )


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

cj9788 said:


> Considering all the remakes both recent and to come, what show from yesteryear would you like to see remade?
> 
> I would not mind seeing a remake of Emergency or Adam-12. A couple of favs from my childhood.


I would not mind seeing a remake of Emergency.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I can't think of anything from my childhood that I liked that should be remade. I liked some dumb shows as a kid, but at the time they were "so totally rad" lol...CHiPS, Dukes of Hazzard, Greatest American Hero, The Fall Guy, and Fantasy Island. I was more into stupid sitcoms like Alf, Gimme A Break, Diff'rent Strokes, etc.

Maybe a remake of Magnum P.I.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

That's a good point... I had a hard time coming up with shows from my childhood that I'd like to see remade, because in retrospect television sucked so much back then that most of what was on would compare poorly to most of what we're watching today.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

bicker1 said:


> 1. The Time Tunnel, for sure.
> 2. Mission Impossible


ABC and Fox were fighting over a big-budget remake of Time Tunnel a few years ago, but it never made it air. 
http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/19180-the-time-tunnel.html

And, yeah, Mission Impossible is a good concept that could easily be updated without losing the feel of the original. Some of the others mentioned here would be difficult to translate for current viewing tastes without completely redoing. For instance, would any 50's Superman fan relate to Smallville?


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Buck Rogers - With the same treatment that Battlestar Galactica got. Darker, grittier, more drama, less cheese


But what about Twiki and Dr. Theopolis, the talking pie plate?!?!?!?!?


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

mreposter said:


> For instance, would any 50's Superman fan relate to Smallville?


Sure. It all depends on one's life perspective, and one's willingness to accept things for what they are, instead of imposing one's own proprietary precepts on them. "I'm too old for that," is the refrain of crotchety old biddies everywhere, while some of their contemporaries view appreciation for the *entire *spectrum of what's available as one factor that keeps them feeling youthful. My late mother picked up on this early. At age 50 she put aside her proprietary perspectives towards music, for example, embracing some music which only "those young kids" enjoyed. Twenty years later she was still deriving joy from enjoying modern entertainment across the entire spectrum, rather that having slaved herself to the restricted selections that some people would have older ladies enjoy. There was never that sociocultural barrier between her and her granddaughter that existed between, for example, me and my grandparents. My mother probably would never have gone to a Whitesnake concert, but I don't doubt that if there was context and opportunity to do so, she would have gone with her granddaughter to a Jonas Brothers concert, and enjoyed the music.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Today's 'advanced' special effects? You mean people playing with computers instead of creating real sets, stunts and effects? Today's special effects CGI nonsense is an embarrassment.

We don't need 'darker and grittier' either. I'd like to be able to see what's on the screen.

'Emergency' has been remade about a thousand times. Same with 'Adam-12'. Look at all the cop shows and hospital shows (ER for example) and other shows like 'Rescue Me'.

I'd like Hollyweird to prove themselves capable of original thought.

Oh, and by the way, there's some unofficial speculation of a 'Wonder Woman' treatment with Hilary Rhoda.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

mreposter said:


> But what about Twiki and Dr. Theopolis, the talking pie plate?!?!?!?!?


Let's not forget Princess Ardala. :grin:

Superman remake/update? 'Lois and Clark' with Dean Cain, Terry Hatcher and Tracey Scoggins.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

SayWhat? said:


> Today's 'advanced' special effects? You mean people playing with computers instead of creating real sets, stunts and effects? Today's special effects CGI nonsense is an embarrassment.


I'd agree that CGI is overused and misused today - no argument there.

But I challenge anyone to even THINK of making the kinds of exterior shots that the new Battlestar Galactica did but use models and sets. You got a far greater sense of the grandeur and epic scale than anything they did in, say Star Trek: The Next generation (one of the last shows to use model-based effects)

Tron, The Last Starfighter, Babylon-5 - they all paved the way to put things on the screen you couldn't even imagine in the 1970s. But, like any tool, it can be abused..


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> I would not mind seeing a remake of Emergency.


Yeah, Emergency! was my favorite show growing up.. I'd watch a remake of that. Also Million Dollar Man.. but if they remade it, it would probably have to Billion Dollar Man.. inflation man.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

"The Six million dollar man" (played by Will Ferrell)


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

cj9788 said:


> Considering all the remakes both recent and to come, what show from yesteryear would you like to see remade?


Firefly. Remade with more episodes and less network "suit" interference.

2002 counts as "yesteryear" doesn't it?


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> Let's not forget Princess Ardala. :grin:


:yesman: :slowgrin:


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Jaspear said:


> Firefly. Remade with more episodes and less network "suit" interference.
> 
> 2002 counts as "yesteryear" doesn't it?


It would count for me! We would love to see more Firefly!


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> 'Emergency' has been remade about a thousand times. Same with 'Adam-12'. Look at all the cop shows and hospital shows (ER for example) and other shows like......


When I point out Emergency and Adam-12, as a remake I mean same charcter names places and squad numbers ect. Not the remake of the same type of show like third watch or hill street blues.

I am all for original ideas and content but the powers that be seem to think that the future of tv is in its past.


----------



## TJStaar (Aug 1, 2006)

BattleZone said:


> None. I'd like to see some new, fresh ideas, please.


+1


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'd actually like to see a show where they took very minor characters from a lot of different shows and put them in an ensemble.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

That would be cool. Which one's do you think would be a good mix?


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

cj9788 said:


> Considering all the remakes both recent and to come, what show from yesteryear would you like to see remade?
> 
> I would not mind seeing a remake of Emergency or Adam-12. A couple of favs from my childhood.


Why remake these 2 AWESOME shows Emergency and or Adam-12 when you can watch them in all there glory from NetFlix on DVD or like I have been doing on my ROKU which is now my leading entertainment device. And once HULU jumps on board I will be able to watch S.W.A.T. and the Bob Newhart show on my ROKU


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

bicker1 said:


> That would be cool. Which one's do you think would be a good mix?


Most of my choices would come from '70s TV shows, making them untenable, but give me a little while, I'll come up with some more current choices.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Space 1999, but we would have to rename it space 2099. Maybe Ultraman and the Muppet Show.
Oh, oh and Barney Miller 2010


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

armophob said:


> Space 1999, but we would have to rename it space 2099.


As campy as that was, it may have been one of the more realistic space shows ever made. At least they tried to deal with low gravity and no atmosphere.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

The A-Team
MacGyver


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

fluffybear said:


> I would not mind seeing a remake of Emergency.


Wasn't that called Third Watch?


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

Actionish:

- A-Team (I really hope the movie does proceed)
- Quantum Leap
- Automan (look it up on Wiki, I think today the show could be done SO MUCH better that it would actually work)
- Airwolf
- Knight Rider. I would REALLY like to see them take what they learned from the season, and started to re-tool in the second half and give it another crack

Comedy:
- My Two Dads
- Small Wonder
- Night Court
- Greatest American Hero
- Dukes of Hazard


In a nutshell, I want to see 95% of these reality shows gone.
Save them for Friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

going for a couple of obscure ones...

- Mrs. Columbo (starring the future Captain Janeway)
- Banacek (I have this on DVD)


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Anything Western. I liked Wagon Train, Rawhide, Bonanza, and Gunsmoke.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> Wasn't that called Third Watch?


It may be me but a remake is when they take the name of the show charcters of said show and redo the show ala BSG or Bionic Woman. They may add new charcters or make a charcter from the original a woman instead of a man, but it is a remake of the orignal show.IMO Third Watch is no more a remake of Emergency than Hill Street Blues is a remake of Adam-12.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

jerry downing said:


> Anything Western. I liked Wagon Train, Rawhide, Bonanza, and Gunsmoke.


Big Valley!! And wouldn't you just love to see a modern day Miss Kitty? I loved James Arness!! Loved him in How the West was Won as well. Which reminds me, I would like to see a remake of Scarecrow and Mrs. King.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Supramom2000 said:


> jerry downing said:
> 
> 
> > Anything Western. I liked Wagon Train, Rawhide, Bonanza, and Gunsmoke.
> ...


Now were talking. I liked "Have Gun Will Travel" and could see it as a great remake.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'd actually like to see a show where they took very minor characters from a lot of different shows and put them in an ensemble.


Like putting Archie Bunker in charge of the Facts of Life girls with ALF as their school mascot?


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

Have Gun Will Travel... but I can't think of anyone but Richard Boone for that part.

Banacek... but who could improve on George Peppard?

Taxi... I'd die for that if they could cast it. Pretty much everyone is still around except Andy Kaufman.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

subeluvr said:


> Taxi... I'd die for that if they could cast it. Pretty much everyone is still around except Andy Kaufman.


That would be cool a revival so to speak if not a series at least a reunion showing were all the chracters are in 2009.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Lost in Space. (A serious version, not like the stupid movie)
Space Above and Beyond (this had so much more life left but the cast is now to old)
Space 1999


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

subeluvr said:


> Have Gun Will Travel... but I can't think of anyone but Richard Boone for that part.
> 
> Banacek... but who could improve on George Peppard?
> 
> Taxi... I'd die for that if they could cast it. Pretty much everyone is still around except Andy Kaufman.


Taxi - there is a show which I would not mind seeing remade.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Voyage to the bottom of the sea....


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> Taxi - there is a show which I would not mind seeing remade.


He, he, he...


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

armophob said:


> Space 1999, but we would have to rename it space 2099.


I'd go for that. It was a great show!



> the Muppet Show.


Actually, I'd just be happy if they'd release the last two seasons on DVD! Better yet, put all five on BRD and include the songs cut due to the obstinate "rights owners' not releasing their lyrics.



> Oh, oh and Barney Miller 2010


Sorry, Barney Miller would just not be the same without the characters like Fish and those wonderfully wide and short neckties!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

They couldn't remake the original, but I've wondered about an updated "Dick Van **** Show" with Ritchie Petrie as the lead character. If they did it soon enough Rob & Laura could still pop in for holidays and special episodes.


----------



## kokishin (Sep 30, 2006)

Rawhide was such a great western. However, Eric Fleming (RIP) was so perfect as Gil Favor - the Trailboss, that I can't think of anyone who could fill that role today.

Maverick. But once again, James Garner was so perfect as Bret Maverick ...


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

There were two army shows that really grabbed me in the 60's...
Combat and The Rat Patrol

For med shows...
Really liked St. Elsewhere a lot

For cop shows almost any Quinn-Martin Production
The Fugitive
Hill St. Blues

For westerns...
Rawhide, HGWT, Wanted: Dead ot Alive, Cheyenne, Maverick

For comedy...
The Honeymooners... the like never to be seen again


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Combat and The Rat Patrol could be updated to Iraq or Afghanistan

St Elsewhere -- House, ER, Scrubs and how many others could qualify as remakes of it?

Hill Street -- NYPD Blue was the remake.

Honeymooners has been done in dozens of shows including King of Queens.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

China Beach.


----------



## subeluvr (Jan 14, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Combat and The Rat Patrol could be updated to Iraq or Afghanistan
> 
> St Elsewhere -- House, ER, Scrubs and how many others could qualify as remakes of it?
> 
> ...


Grape soda is not the same as a fine French Bordeaux.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

cj9788 said:


> IMO Third Watch is no more a remake of Emergency than Hill Street Blues is a remake of Adam-12.


I agree, and I'm sure the people who actually created Emergency and Adam-12 would agree. And *that's* actually what matters and underlies the whole "remake" distinction. If the producers of a new program could "get away" with making that program (not some other) without paying the creators of some previous program, I suspect today's ROI-conscious society would have them do so. So whether to make something as a "remake" or not is defined by the law (along with the long-standing principles of the writers' discipline to which the law often defers), by the principles that determine when one production lends so much of its foundation from another that the creator of the earlier production is entitled to assert their ownership interest in the new production.

It isn't a matter of whether _*fans*_ feel the new production is _*so different*_, but much more so a matter of whether the _*creator*_ of the old production has rights, by law, due to how the new production is _*so similar*_.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> Big Valley!


They're working on a big-screen adaption of Big Valley.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1472462/

The Hollywood Reporter indicates that a writer has been hired, and I thought I had read somewhere that they had cast one or two of the leads, but that may have just been a rumor.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I'd vote for "The Greatest American Hero", today's special effects would make it so much better than the campy flying scenes in the original. I'm thinking Smallville versus 50s Superman in terms of improvements.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

All In The Family

I would love to see how Archie would handle the "We're all socialists now" meme.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

rudeney said:


> Sorry, Barney Miller would just not be the same without the characters like Fish and those wonderfully wide and short neckties!


Abe is still alive! They could make that a running joke on the show... Fish survived so long he's in the future...


----------



## brian188 (Oct 13, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> The A-Team


Isn't that called Leverage on TNT? :lol: Oh yeah that is just a rip off of the A-Team.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

brian188 said:


> Isn't that called Leverage on TNT? :lol: Oh yeah that is just a rip off of the A-Team.


And A-team wasn't a rip-off 
Some might tell you that A-team was a rip off of Dirty Dozen and/or Mission Impossible


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

SayWhat? said:


> how many others could qualify as remakes of it?


None because they IMO are not remakes. A stolen idea tweaked to make it subtly diffrent is not a remake.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Jaspear said:


> All In The Family
> 
> I would love to see how Archie would handle the "We're all socialists now" meme.


All in the Family would be a good remake yet would not (could not) be the same show in todays politicly correct world.

I read an article a few years back cant remember from where but they pointed out that if they took the early SNL scripts and tried to produce them today they would be left with about 9 mins of content. The article pointed out a skit with Chevy Chase and Richard Pryor. Chevy was asking Richard to say the first thing that popped into his head when a word was said. I do not remember the exact exchange but the punch line was Chevy said the word ****** and Pryor responded dead white guy.

Even in jest that would not fly in 2009.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Not a remake, but Royal Pains has a lot of McGyver in it without the preachiness.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Supramom2000 said:


> Not a remake, but Royal Pains has a lot of McGyver in it without the preachiness.


My wife says that Burn Notice is this generations McGyver. I love it when Michael Westin says something like" if you want to track someone then you can take the GPS unit out of a cell phone connect it to a nine volt battery ect"


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

cj9788 said:


> My wife says that Burn Notice is this generations McGyver. I love it when Michael Westin says something like" if you want to track someone then you can take the GPS unit out of a cell phone connect it to a nine volt battery ect"


You are right!! I totally forgot about that, which is funny because I had just commented on the same thing to my husband in the episode before the season finale. Great female minds think alike!!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

brian188 said:


> Isn't that called Leverage on TNT? :lol: Oh yeah that is just a rip off of the A-Team.


Took the words right out of my keyboard


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The Nightly News.

I'd like to see the nightly news remade with actual news instead of stories-for-ratings.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

brian188 said:


> Isn't that called Leverage on TNT? :lol: Oh yeah that is just a rip off of the A-Team.


I think that Leverage is more of a Mission Impossible (the old TV show, not the Bond wannabe movies) copy than an A-Team copy. Leverage and MI both concentrate on out-witting the bad guys, whereas the A-Team were more prone to blowing them up.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Leverage reminds me more of the Equalizer, except that show only focused on the guy (Edward Woodward) in charge, while Leverage gives us focus on the whole team helping out the little guy.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

SayWhat? said:


> Today's 'advanced' special effects? You mean people playing with computers instead of creating real sets, stunts and effects? Today's special effects CGI nonsense is an embarrassment.


Dude get out of the 1950s! CGI is awesome, it adds so much more. Personally I don't want to see a flaying space ship with the string attached to it like in the Twilight Zone. And full CGI animated movies like Shrek and Nero really shine in HD. Why go through the bother of creating real sets and effects when it easier, cheaper and quicker to just do everything with CGI and the end result is a million times better. We need more CGI, much more, not less.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Keyword there is 'cheaper', and that's exactly how it looks. Cheap and cheesy.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

By cheesy you must be referring to the so called special effects used prior to CGI where as long as you had one eye you could see how incredibly fake something was. I can't imagine what District 9 would have looked like using stone age techniques. Thank God for CGI and the incredibly talented people who put it all together. It's pretty apparent you don't like technology and you're not a fan of life in the 21st century, but FYI you might want to get used to it, since all this stuff he here to stay.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Steve Mehs said:


> By cheesy you must be referring to the so called special effects used prior to CGI where as long as you had one eye you could see how incredibly fake something was.
> 
> Thank God for CGI and the incredibly talented people who put it all together.


CGI = Cheesy Graphic Imagery

Talented people? Computer geeks who wouldn't know real television and movie production if it bit them on the little head. Put them out in the desert on a field crew shooting "Flight of the Phoenix" and see how they do.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Some people don't value something unless it costs someone else a lot of money. The actual qualifies of it don't matter -- what seems to make it special is only how much was spent for it.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

fluffybear said:


> I would not mind seeing a remake of Emergency.


Isn't that new series "Trauma" kinda like Emergency?

- Merg


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

And then there was Saved on TNT a couple of years ago. Each had their own original twist, though, enough to disqualify them as remakes.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Of those mentioned, Third Watch would probably be the closest.

I just don't think you can do a successful remake using the same character names. Even with all the Trek variations, nobody else ever played Kirk, Spock, Scotty, McCoy, Uhura or any of the other characters. I don't feel anybody else could play Brackett, Early, Gage or DeSoto either. An updated version might work with DeSoto as Chief of Department for example.

Look at Harry Anderson in "Harvey" vs. Jimmy Stewart. No comparison.

Dan Akroyd's Joe Friday was a total insult to Jack Webb's Friday. That movie should have been more a take-off of Police Squad than Dragnet.

Who else could play Ben Cartwright? Or Joe Mannix? Or Sam's mother Endora?


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

cj9788 said:


> All in the Family would be a good remake yet would not (could not) be the same show in todays politicly correct world.
> 
> I read an article a few years back cant remember from where but they pointed out that if they took the early SNL scripts and tried to produce them today they would be left with about 9 mins of content. The article pointed out a skit with Chevy Chase and Richard Pryor. Chevy was asking Richard to say the first thing that popped into his head when a word was said. I do not remember the exact exchange but the punch line was Chevy said the word ****** and Pryor responded dead white guy.
> 
> Even in jest that would not fly in 2009.


Oh, I think All in the Family could be remade the way it was with very few "PC" alterations. ABC had a show on earlier this year skewering the whole environmentalist mindset. If ABC can do that in 2009, I see no reason why a new take on Archie Bunker wouldn't work. Sure, it would get people's panties in bunch like original show did, but so what? A little less political correctness would be refreshing.

And I may be wrong, but I don't think the so called "N" word was ever uttered on All in the Family.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I would like to see _Enterprise_ resurrected and explore the history of the future up the point where TOS begins. 
_
Dead Like Me_ with Laura Harris back as Daisy. If possible, bring back Rube because his interaction with George was a big part of the show.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Who else could Sam's mother Endora?


Based on her work in Castle, Susan Sullivan. Or Three and a Half Men's Holland Taylor.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

The Merg said:


> Isn't that new series "Trauma" kinda like Emergency?
> 
> - Merg


That's exactly what I thought when I saw an ad for it.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Jaspear said:


> Oh, I think All in the Family could be remade the way it was with very few "PC" alterations. ABC had a show on earlier this year skewering the whole environmentalist mindset. If ABC can do that in 2009, I see no reason why a new take on Archie Bunker wouldn't work. Sure, it would get people's panties in bunch like original show did, but so what? A little less political correctness would be refreshing.
> 
> And I may be wrong, but I don't think the so called "N" word was ever uttered on All in the Family.


The N word was used on all in the family surprisingly tvland did not censore it they show all in the family at noon mon-fri.

From IMDB:

*Sammy Davis Jr.*: If you were prejudiced, Archie, when I came into your home, you would have called me a **** or a ******. But you didn't say that, I heard you clear as a bell, you came right out and called me colored. And if you were prejudiced, you'd go around thinking that you were better than everybody. But after spending these wonderful moments with you, Archie, I can tell ya - you ain't better than nobody. 
*Archie Bunker*: Can I have your hand on that, Mr. Davis?

*George Jefferson*: [_watching the Willises have an argument_] See that, Weezie! That's what happens when you mix black and white! Watch, in another minute, he's gonna call her a ******! 
*Archie Bunker*: Geez, I ain't used that word in ten years.

*Mike*: The kids all made fun of you, huh? 
*Archie*: Yeah, they all made fun of me. Except for this one little black kid named Winston. 
*Mike*: A black kid liked you? 
*Archie*: No, the black kid beat the hell out of me. 
*Mike*: Why? He must have had a reason. 
*Archie*: Well he said that I said he was a "******". 
*Mike*: Did you? 
*Archie*: Sure. That's what all them people were called in them days. Everybody we knew called them people *******. It's all my old man called'em there. What the hell was I supposed to do? I didn't know what to call them. I couldn't call him a ***. I couldn't call him ***, 'cause *** is what we called the *****.

Also remember when ABC tried to do the Geico Cavemen as a series and it had to be reworked b/c the original version ABC came up with allegdly offensive to blacks.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

cj9788 said:


> The N word was used on all in the family surprisingly tvland did not censore it they show all in the family at noon mon-fri.
> 
> From IMDB:
> 
> ...


*

I believe this quote comes from 'The Jefferson's' as The Bunkers never visited the Jefferson's Apartment nor did Tom & Helen Willis ever make an appearance on 'All in the Family'*


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

fluffybear said:


> I believe this quote comes from 'The Jefferson's' as The Bunkers never visited the Jefferson's Apartment nor did Tom & Helen Willis ever make an appearance on 'All in the Family'


No this was the episode on All in the Family when they have an engagement party for Lionel and Jenny. The still lived in Queens when L&J met. The _Willises _and The Jeffersons meet for the very first time. Tom was played by a diffrent actor than the one on the east side.

I am a big fan of AITF and thought the show suffered when the Jeffersons moved on up. IMO some of the best moments came from Lionel on AITF.

http://www.tv.com/all-in-the-family...isode/38188/summary.html?tag=ep_guide;summary

Edith, Mike and Gloria are each extended a special invitation to attend Lionel's engagement party. However, Archie isn't invited, that is until a big argument between Louise and George results in Louise deciding to invite him. Later, during the party, George is in for a big shock when it turns out that Lionel's fiancée, Jennie has interracial parents.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

cj9788 said:


> No this was the episode on All in the Family when they have an engagement party for Lionel and Jenny. The still lived in Queens when L&J met. The _Willises _and The Jeffersons meet for the very first time. Tom was played by a diffrent actor than the one on the east side.


I stand corrected!


----------



## puckwithahalo (Sep 3, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> Combat and The Rat Patrol could be updated to Iraq or Afghanistan


I was thinking Tour of Duty with the same update idea in mind. But only if they kept Paint It Black as the theme song.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

CGI is a tool. Like any tool it can be overused, abused and misued. The real misuse is thinking that CGI can substitute for good writing, directing and acting.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

armophob said:


> ...the Muppet Show.


There was already a remake, called "Muppets Tonight!".

Even since "Muppets Tonight!", the Muppet folks have had several new shows in development that never got made. The most recent was supposed to be a cross between "The Muppet Show" and "The Office" -- i.e., the backstage stuff would be done in a documentary style, with Muppets talking to the camera.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

trainman said:


> There was already a remake, called "Muppets Tonight!".
> 
> Even since "Muppets Tonight!", the Muppet folks have had several new shows in development that never got made. The most recent was supposed to be a cross between "The Muppet Show" and "The Office" -- i.e., the backstage stuff would be done in a documentary style, with Muppets talking to the camera.


Wow, that was right before I went overseas and had no tv. I would love to see all ten of those.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

cj9788 said:


> The N word was used on all in the family surprisingly tvland did not censore it they show all in the family at noon mon-fri.


So, with a new version, the writers could do a "teachable moment" with Archie, perhaps with a high level government official inviting him over for a beer.

The politically correct crowd would love it.

TVLand's uncensored airings make my original point, don't they?


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

djlong said:


> CGI is a tool. Like any tool it can be overused, abused and misued. The real misuse is thinking that CGI can substitute for good writing, directing and acting.


You hit the nail on the head. Movies are especially guilty of this. Most summer blockbusters that are all CGI and no story look really sad and boring just a few years later.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Jaspear said:


> TVLand's uncensored airings make my original point, don't they?


It certianly does, I think the reason it flies on tvland and in reruns is because it is from a diffrent era and the PC crowd from some reason have not made any noise.

The one thing I loved about Archie was he was an equal oppritunity offender. IMO that is what made AB such endearing character. The show used Archie to show how idiotic biggots are. In that respect they could possibly get away with a remake as long as they keep that template and the PC crowd sees it for what it is.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

fluffybear said:


> I stand corrected!


Groovy baby!

You were right that Archie and Edith never visited the Jeffersons on the East side. Edith did visit but that was officialy an episode of AITF it was the episode when the Jeffersons moved. The only other time Ariche and Edith appeared on the Jeffersons was the episodes when George and Louise where tied up by a burglar. Archie & Edith appeared in a flash back as george and Louise where talking about thier life together. Found that info on Carol O'Conners credits at tvguide.com.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

After giving it some thought I would like to see a remake of "For Love and Honor" a one season gem from 83 or 84 about a US Army airborn unit. It starred Yaphet Kotto and was another show that was killed off befor it had time to grow.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

cj9788 said:


> It certianly does, I think the reason it flies on tvland and in reruns is because it is from a diffrent era and the PC crowd from some reason have not made any noise.
> 
> The one thing I loved about Archie was he was an equal oppritunity offender. IMO that is what made AB such endearing character. The show used Archie to show how idiotic biggots are. In that respect they could possibly get away with a remake as long as they keep that template and the PC crowd sees it for what it is.


That the writers used Archie for that purpose is certainly true, but I knew many people who agreed with much of what Archie said. The show appealed to both audiences which in part, is what made it so successful.

If it were remade, it would be interesting to see who was doing the remake and to what purposes they might use Archie for in today's political environment.


----------



## dreadlk (Sep 18, 2007)

Better make sure that who ever plays Archie has a Squeaky clean background. If people ever suspect that he might be a real racist, the network will get a load of heat.

Back in the days of the original there was no TMZ or cell phone cameras and actors in general where not investigated and scrutinized like they are today



Jaspear said:


> Oh, I think All in the Family could be remade the way it was with very few "PC" alterations. .


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Jaspear said:


> Oh, I think All in the Family could be remade the way it was with very few "PC" alterations.


Perhaps not "PC" alterations. "Politically correct" is basically censoring which in itself could be skewered.

The problem is that the core plot of "All in the Family" was built around a generational divide that existed at the time - Archie v Meathead, with Edith and Gloria trying to find some middle ground.

Maybe I'm missing something about today, but I really don't see the divide as generational. It seems more like a divide more comparable to the Civil War - brother against brother, so to speak.

While I think that a really good series could be designed around the Blue State, Red State divide, I can't envision an "All in the Family" remake. I could see something more like unemployed siblings or cousins with differing political viewpoints living together as a core plot.

And the lack of a three-broadcast-networks-only environment might not create an audience large enough to overcome the fear of political controversy dominating the advertising community. No money, no show. Perhaps on HBO or Showtime something like that could be developed. But then it would not be a true national audience experience.

That's why I said in the other thread:


phrelin said:


> "All in the Family" and "Mash" were too of the times to be remade anything like they were.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

This is a bit off topic, but there's an interesting article over at theWrap that talks about the upcoming release of Season One of Thirtysomething and the struggle to license music for releases like this one and others such as China Beach and Wonder Years.

TheWrap Article


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

mreposter said:


> This is a bit off topic, but there's an interesting article over at theWrap that talks about the upcoming release of Season One of Thirtysomething and the struggle to license music for releases like this one and others such as China Beach and Wonder Years.
> 
> TheWrap Article


If I recall correctly TVland had to change some of the music when it aired WKRP, for the same license BS. I even remeber watching a few episodes of the Beverly Hillbillies with diffrent opening and closing themes on WGN. The allmighty dollar. Reason why torrent sites flourish.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

mreposter said:


> This is a bit off topic, but there's an interesting article over at theWrap that talks about the upcoming release of Season One of Thirtysomething and the struggle to license music for releases like this one and others such as China Beach and Wonder Years.
> 
> TheWrap Article


That was one of the big disappointments in the "Northern Exposure" DVD's. All the great music, particularly played by the DJ character Chris Stevens (played by John Corbett), and much of it couldn't be included over licensing issues.

That the same problem with "Thirtysomething", "China Beach" and "Wonder Years" is sad. All made around the late '80's-early 90's. Some good use of music in these shows.:nono:


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

mreposter said:


> This is a bit off topic, but there's an interesting article over at theWrap that talks about the upcoming release of Season One of Thirtysomething and the struggle to license music for releases like this one and others such as China Beach and Wonder Years.
> 
> TheWrap Article


The silly (and sorta sad) thing about this is that the music companies don't realize that when people hear music they like on shows that they like, the viewer is more likely to go out and buy a CD or pay and download those songs which would probably make more money than the licensing fees. I guess they'd rather get nothing by charging too much for licensing than getting a decent return on both licensing and extra sales.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

I think the value of that is really muted by people pirating music. At this point, one has to wonder how much hearing a song on a television show prompts people to buy a song versus prompts people to steal a song. My guess if there was less piracy, musicians and music companies would be more receptive to accepting less for rights to use music on video discs.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

bicker1 said:


> I think the value of that is really muted by people pirating music. At this point, one has to wonder how much hearing a song on a television show prompts people to buy a song versus prompts people to steal a song. My guess if there was less piracy, musicians and music companies would be more receptive to accepting less for rights to use music on video discs.


The people who are going to steal it are going to steal it regardless - the only way to prevent music piracy is to not have any recordings available at all. The record companies and musicians are not going to make any money off of them anyway.

The success of iTunes and other legitimate sources of downloadable music demonstrates that there are people out there who are willing to pay for songs. If record companies are using piracy as an excuse to raise licensing fees to the point where the music doesn't get used on a TV show's DVD, they're just reducing the money they would have made on lower licensing fees and any associated bump in sales via legitimate sources. Maybe they should just consider the difference between what the want and what the DVD production folks want to pay to be a marketing expense to get additional sales they wouldn't have gotten otherwise!

Some $ > No $.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

jerry downing said:


> Anything Western. I liked Wagon Train, Rawhide, Bonanza, and Gunsmoke.


+1

and my favorite 'Have Gun - Will Travel'


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

jeffshoaf said:


> The people who are going to steal it are going to steal it regardless


Which doesn't negate the fact that granting licensing is simply not as valuable as it would have been before piracy became so prevalent.



jeffshoaf said:


> The success of iTunes and other legitimate sources of downloadable music demonstrates that there are people out there who are willing to pay for songs.


Yet playing hard-ball with DVD distributors, musicians and content owners can get even more revenue than if they just bent over.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

jeffshoaf said:


> The success of iTunes and other legitimate sources of downloadable music demonstrates that there are people out there who are willing to pay for songs. If record companies are using piracy as an excuse to raise licensing fees to the point where the music doesn't get used on a TV show's DVD, they're just reducing the money they would have made on lower licensing fees and any associated bump in sales via legitimate sources. Maybe they should just consider the difference between what the want and what the DVD production folks want to pay to be a marketing expense to get additional sales they wouldn't have gotten otherwise!


Today, music is incredibly easy to buy, you don't even have to leave your house. Music studios can benefit greatly from the impulse buy. If someone is watching the Thirtysomething boxed set and hears a good old song they can jump on the computer and buy it from iTunes, Amazon or a dozen other services. Heck, when Apple runs new iPod commercials sales of the song featured in the 30 second ad soar. And the great thing about DVDs like Thirtysomething and Wonder Years is that they're promoting lots of old songs from the catalogue with better profit margins.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

And prices have plummeted. We're paying $180 a year for music. For comparison: We used to pay between $250 and $400 per year for music. And we're getting about five or six times as much music now as compared to before.

The question in: Where did all that extra money we used to pay come from? What's the impact of the fact that we're getting so many times as much for such a small fraction of what we used to put in?


----------



## DBSooner (Sep 23, 2008)

Quantum Leap

How the show ended was a disgrace. :nono:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I keep thinking of shows but then I don't want to see that tarnished. There are very few shows I would go back and watch again. People love their nostalgia and their memories. TV also timestamps cultures. It's hard to make a show new out from the old culture in how it was written. I think the only shows that could work would be the ones that were campy where you can take the other approach like BSG did and the new Batman movies.

So I say keep the old names old and create something fresh even if it's inspired by old shows.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Shades228 said:


> I keep thinking of shows but then I don't want to see that tarnished. There are very few shows I would go back and watch again. People love their nostalgia and their memories. TV also timestamps cultures. It's hard to make a show new out from the old culture in how it was written. I think the only shows that could work would be the ones that were campy where you can take the other approach like BSG did and the new Batman movies.
> 
> So I say keep the old names old and create something fresh even if it's inspired by old shows.


Good word "inspired." I wonder if "inspired by" wouldn't be just as good at attracting fans of the old show while reducing the meaning of a direct negative comparison.

After all, "inspired by" means paying homage to the old show.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

phrelin said:


> Good word "inspired." I wonder if "inspired by" wouldn't be just as good at attracting fans of the old show while reducing the meaning of a direct negative comparison.
> 
> After all, "inspired by" means paying homage to the old show.


As long as it doesn't get twisted to be "perspired by!":grin:


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

DBSooner said:


> Quantum Leap
> 
> How the show ended was a disgrace. :nono:


Not to hijack the thread - but since this was one of my favorite shows, I was trying to remember the ending. I missed it the first time it aired - the actual series finale. I was so mad, I did not get over that for a long time!! So then when re-runs started, I watched and recorded every one. But it seemed that they would go in order of episode for a while, then skip around so I kept missing the finale. Finallly, one day I turned on the TV and there was an episode I had never seen!! So if I remember right, the theory ended up being Sam was working for God and another side was working for the Devil? And they went back in time and had Al's first wife wait for him to be released from the POW camp?

Is that right? And what was it that you hated? How would you have done it if you had the power?


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

dreadlk said:


> Better make sure that who ever plays Archie has a Squeaky clean background. If people ever suspect that he might be a real racist, the network will get a load of heat.
> 
> Back in the days of the original there was no TMZ or cell phone cameras and actors in general where not investigated and scrutinized like they are today


A witch hunt would depend entirely on the political persuasion of the actor playing Archie.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

phrelin said:


> Perhaps not "PC" alterations. "Politically correct" is basically censoring which in itself could be skewered.
> 
> The problem is that the core plot of "All in the Family" was built around a generational divide that existed at the time - Archie v Meathead, with Edith and Gloria trying to find some middle ground.
> 
> ...


Good points. Any remake would necessarily look and feel different from the original and reflect contemporary times and issues, but that's the case with most resurrected shows; Battlestar Galactica comes immediately to mind. And there is certainly no dearth of issues, controversies and "crises" to choose from in 2009.

As for "no money, no show" who knows? It would depend on, among other things, who the producers were and how much commitment and intestinal fortitude the network has, but I take your point. And pretty much nothing on TV today would qualify as a national experience, at least in the way the original "Family" was, so I doubt if that would play much of a factor in a go/no go decision.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

I'm a fan of old fashioned mysteries and really enjoyed Castle this year. I mentioned Mrs. Columbo and Bancek earlier and would also love to see someone take a shot at re-imagining old shows like McMillan and Wife, Columbo, etc. 

I have an odd-ball DVD called "The Greatest 70s Cop Shows" that features first episodes of Charlie's Angels, Starsky and Hutch, SWAT, the Rookies and my personal favorite - Police Woman with that hottie Angie Dickenson  God, these shows were awful trash but loads of fun.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Supramom2000 said:


> Not to hijack the thread - but since this was one of my favorite shows, I was trying to remember the ending. I missed it the first time it aired - the actual series finale. I was so mad, I did not get over that for a long time!! So then when re-runs started, I watched and recorded every one. But it seemed that they would go in order of episode for a while, then skip around so I kept missing the finale. Finallly, one day I turned on the TV and there was an episode I had never seen!! So if I remember right, the theory ended up being Sam was working for God and another side was working for the Devil? And they went back in time and had Al's first wife wait for him to be released from the POW camp?
> 
> Is that right? And what was it that you hated? How would you have done it if you had the power?


From Wiki.

Final episode
The final episode was in fact intended to be an end-of-season cliffhanger, but after the series was not renewed for a sixth season, it was revised to function as a series finale.[_citation needed_] The original ending had Al's Vietnam-era picture "leaping" into a portrait of Al sitting with Beth and their four adult daughters. In both the alternate ending and the episode as broadcast, the leap effect eventually recedes into darkness, and text on the screen informs us that "Dr. Sam Beckett never returned home."


----------



## DBSooner (Sep 23, 2008)

Supramom2000 said:


> Not to hijack the thread - but since this was one of my favorite shows, I was trying to remember the ending. I missed it the first time it aired - the actual series finale. I was so mad, I did not get over that for a long time!! So then when re-runs started, I watched and recorded every one. But it seemed that they would go in order of episode for a while, then skip around so I kept missing the finale. Finallly, one day I turned on the TV and there was an episode I had never seen!! So if I remember right, the theory ended up being Sam was working for God and another side was working for the Devil? And they went back in time and had Al's first wife wait for him to be released from the POW camp?
> 
> Is that right? And what was it that you hated? How would you have done it if you had the power?


Spoiler

Yes that is how it ended. The person that was leaping Sam was never completely explained because it was only suppose to be a season finale. Sam was supposed to have leaps into the future but NBC canceled the show. So at the end of the last episode it said that Sam never made it back home with a picture of Al and Sam. :nono2:

The show was too good to end like that. It needed a proper conclusion than some added text.


----------



## bicker1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Both my wife and I considered the (admittedly unplanned) end of Quantum Leap to be one of the best series finales ever.


----------



## tvradio00 (Aug 26, 2009)

cj9788 said:


> Considering all the remakes both recent and to come, what show from yesteryear would you like to see remade?
> 
> I would not mind seeing a remake of Emergency or Adam-12. A couple of favs from my childhood.


NONE - Originals should NOT be remade.

If any thing old shows should be brought back (better than all the reality show garbage on TV) with some of the old cast and others recurring with their kids being in the shows now too.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Black Sheep Squadron.

With specials effects these days, this would be amazing.

_"We are poor little lambs, who have lost our way. Ba... Ba.... Ba...."_


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> Black Sheep Squadron.
> 
> With specials effects these days, this would be amazing.
> 
> _"We are poor little lambs, who have lost our way. Ba... Ba.... Ba...."_


Now that's one I hadn't thought about. In this day it would be unique programming. Good idea and good memory!


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Indiana627 said:


> Black Sheep Squadron.
> 
> With specials effects these days, this would be amazing.
> 
> _"We are poor little lambs, who have lost our way. Ba... Ba.... Ba...."_


Today's CGI silliness would ruin that show. The show was done the way it should have been done. Live action, real stunts mixed with actual battle footage. Anything else would be an insult.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Agreed - it would have to be the right kind of CGI. Done the right way, it could look incredible (a la BSG - or even Michael Bay's movie _Pearl Harbor_ - that CGI looked great to me). I personally always thought the real combat footage spliced in with the show looked kinda silly. Don't get me wrong, I love watching documentaries with real combat footage, but the mixture of the two just didn't do it for me.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

Ba Ba Blacksheep was one of my favs back in the day. I for one would love to see that one remade.


----------

